# General Urbex Videos Thread



## DaveR

lots of surface evidence left of the major salt mining operation that used to supply the Fleetwood ICI complex. A detailed history can be found in the video's description
More vids to come


----------



## krela

Location reports require photos and some background history etc. A single video does not cover this, so please use this thread for your random urbex videos if you're not going to post a full report.

Cheers.


----------



## SlimJim

Ahhh a new video thread! 

Here's one of my latest...Tripped an alarm in the old animal testing labs. It trips after I go through the hole. You can hear it until I swiftly dive back from where I came. In hindsight, I probably overreacted a bit but it really startled me! Good times!


----------



## tazong

lol cheese it cheese it lmao - that did make me chuckle


----------



## Dick Derpin

I can offer the other angle... 



I have no idea where 'cheese it' came from but it was funny!


----------



## SlimJim

Haha! My legs disappearing into that hole...gets me every time. Don't think I've ever seen you move so fast, Mr.Pb!


----------



## Dick Derpin

SlimJim said:


> Haha! My legs disappearing into that hole...gets me every time. Don't think I've ever seen you move so fast, Mr.Pb!



It has been known, I was impressed at how quick you got back through the hole compared to the time it took you to get through first time!


----------



## flyboys90

Something very different,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlimJim

I said we'd be back  The manor was actually quite bland, but it was a different experience walking around with an alarm blaring in your ear


----------



## SlimJim

I have a lot of random video samples from smaller sites laying around, so I thought I'd do a compilation video. There's a mix of things: an old water tower, some labs, a bunker, some air raid shelters and a few other snippets of footage  Will undoubtedly end up doing a second, maybe even a third very soon I've got a lot of stuff!


----------



## Rubex

Loved the videos Slim! Nice one


----------



## degenerate

Keep the videos coming SlimJim, I always get a kick out of watching them


----------



## TheNarrator

Awesome videos! Is that Rubex with you? The manor looks very bare inside, I was expecting it to be a little more grand inside.


----------



## flyboys90

First class videos, Thank you really enjoyed these!


----------



## SlimJim

Cheers, folks  Thought I'd mash together just one more seeing as I have the time...Lots of footage from the radio observatory, some recent Upwood footage, air raid shelters and other random bits and pieces from down South and up North


----------



## flyboys90

Belting video!


----------



## Conrad

Class videos Jim


----------



## Mikeymutt

Loving the videos slim.you lot were moving quick ☺ I really need the manor dash now in my life


----------



## Bones out

tazong said:


> lol cheese it cheese it lmao - that did make me chuckle



How funny.. I'm just going to have to use that now rather than my nervous giggle when it all goes wobbly.

Where did 'cheese it' come from?


----------



## UrbanX

Busted yesterday with SlimJim & PricklyBuzz 

Brilliant: 
"Are you from that 48 Days later Sh*t?"


----------



## Rubex

Hahahaha 48 days lol! He's brilliant!


----------



## Sam Haltin

"Are you from that 48 Days later Sh*t?" That must be quote of the year. Obviously the guy hasn't done his homework, it didn't look as though you were trespassing.


----------



## Dick Derpin

He was an angry elf!


----------



## SlimJim

Hahahaha ah good times, Mr.X 

Here's the footage from my POV from the encounter...


----------



## Seven

ahaha, great stuff, loving the videos slim


----------



## Mikeymutt

He said the same thing to zedstar when he collared them.if it's the same bloke.I think it's hilarious


----------



## flyboys90

All part of life's rich tapestry...keeps him on his toes as well!!


----------



## SlimJim

Another mooch compilation! Lots of random stuff: rifles ranges, an underground dressing station, some random recces and Me & Pb being boobs in general


----------



## sureshank

just wanted to share one of my latest explores https://youtu.be/z9EWURQCU-s


----------



## UrbanX

Loved that Jim! 

Dereliction Addiction 72 - Transport for London Headquarters:


----------



## flyboys90

Neat video and very interesting.


----------



## SlimJim

The fourth instalment of my compilation videos. Some mooches old and new: descending/ascending a dry ditch with minimal kit (forgot a load of stuff as was rushed at the time), checking out some sound mirrors, revisiting some deep shelters, checking out a camp in some ruins and other bits & pieces!


----------



## flyboys90

Very entertaining video really enjoyed it,it sounded like you were having cracking time.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlimJim

flyboys90 said:


> Very entertaining video really enjoyed it,it sounded like you were having cracking time.Thanks for sharing.



Cheers  Ah mate, I've been having a ball all weekend


----------



## Dick Derpin

Cracking video Jim,

I haven't posted anything for a little while, have been having a quite spell.
Ive created another compilation video too, been enjoying learning some video editing and using the GoPro of late.


----------



## SlimJim

Swag bit of video there DD, nicely done!


----------



## flyboys90

Tip top video.


----------



## SlimJim

Another mooch vid! Not so much variety this time, but still something different: Pushing through dense foliage to see some Atlantikwall defences in Holland, bumping into a random bloke in a disused water tower and using rope skills to access more of the dry ditch systems.


----------



## UrbanX

Blimey I have some catching up to do. I'll get myself a big glass of red later and go through all of the Mega Mooches!


----------



## UrbanX

Dereliction Addiction 71 - Bletchley Park


----------



## flyboys90

Great little video.


----------



## SlimJim

Bit of video from the Medway kayak trip...

We couldn't get into Hoo due to dense brambles and nettles, so ended up popping into Darnet for a cup of coffee! Time was short and we ended up getting beached on the mud. We scrambled back to the shipping lane and landed on the slipway and back to dry land.


----------



## flyboys90

Great vid,really enjoyed watching,don't envy the mud pushing though!


----------



## SlimJim

flyboys90 said:


> Great vid,really enjoyed watching,don't envy the mud pushing though!



Thanks mate  Yeah it was rather unpleasant...knee deep and all the cockle shells were cutting our already sunburned legs up. Isn't an adventure if it all goes smooth though!


----------



## UrbanX

Brilliant vid Jim!!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Awesome stuff.


----------



## TopAbandoned

*Pulse Fitness, Abersychan, Pontypool | Aug 2016*

Pulse Fitness is a gym located on High Street in Abersychan, Pontypool. It was badly damaged by a fire in 2012 and lies with almost no roof and a small outbuilding with gym equipment inside.

Our YouTube video



Remember to subscribe 

Sorry there are no photos, we didn't take any this time


----------



## flyboys90

Braver man than me,first sign of blood I would have ran!!


----------



## SlimJim

The final drops of random explore footage...for now. Mostly footage from an abseil practice session we did, as well as some video from the ammo store the crew did earlier this year and I forgot to upload.


----------



## flyboys90

Great video,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX

Dereliction Addiction 74 - Hauxton Mill & Chase


----------



## Conrad

Bringing the quality hi-speed pursuits . The mill looks mint.


----------



## flyboys90

Nice one! Bet that got the adrenaline going!


----------



## SlimJim

Them pesky bloody PIRs, Mr.X! Reminds me that I haven't been chased by clown secca in some months now


----------



## UrbanX

Dereliction Addiction 75: 

Mint Nuclear Bunker:


----------



## SlimJim

Pukka video, Mr.X  Fantastic spot to have the run of!


----------



## flyboys90

Very nice!!


----------



## SlimJim

Some assorted tid bits from my last trip to Haslar this Summer. I let Squid's mate wander off with my GoPro, so credit for 90% of the footage goes to him. Was a quality trip this one


----------



## flyboys90

Cracking video,Thanks.


----------



## SlimJim

More clips from the mooch video pot. Wondering what 2017 has in store...


----------



## flyboys90

That looked a tight squeeze!! Smashing video from you both.


----------



## UrbanX

Mooching at its finest! Nice on Jim!


----------



## kattcool

*Caister Chapel , Lincolnshire , Nov 2016*

A visit to caister chapel in lincolnshire , unfortunately this building is due for demolition soon.It is the only building left standing from the old caister hospital.Not much to see here but nice to have a document of the place before its gone.

Many thanks

Kattcool


----------



## UrbanX

When you get under the fence and look back proudly at the derp, only to see you camera bag still in there....


----------



## UEP-Wales

HAHA that's classic!


----------



## MD

https://youtu.be/G5dLImTbnHk


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

I'll leave this on here. A very quick video around my local derp.


----------



## fernox

*Not sure about this place looks military any ideas*

Went here today does not show on google earth etc found that a bit weird, i have no idea what this place was looks like R.A.F possibly !!!! 
i did a video with some still photos in it sorry i need to sort out my photo upload site


----------



## YetToBeOriginal

*St Crispins Abandoned Asylum*

So we have recently created a youtube channel in which we explore abandoned places! our first visit was too an abandoned mental asylum known as St Crispins. We would really appreciate it if you could check it out!I know this forum is more for pictures but with our video there is a lot of good exploring footage including us climbing the clock tower and exploring the abandoned halls all whilst having a laugh  

a link to our video:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYeEWQVIn12SO069qlnhU6w


----------



## kattcool

A visit to cleethorpes beach to see an abandoned ship , pillbox & an unknown building.Dont have any information on any of these things unfortunately.Was still an interesting explore all the same.


----------



## kattcool

Another exploring video from me , stumbled across an abandoned dairy in lincolnshire.Could of possibly been an old airbase before it was a dairy , lots of things left from the dairy inside.

Enjoy


----------



## kattcool

Another explore video from me , plenty to see at this place was another spot at the side of the road so no information so to speak 

enjoy !


----------



## shackler urbex

Hey, first proper post 



feedback welcome! still newish to this


----------



## shackler urbex




----------



## shackler urbex




----------



## shackler urbex

Thanks Explorerx


----------



## shackler urbex

and another...


----------



## SlimJim

Some video from the weekend. We just about managed to get a few hours down Brown's. No sign of Brian, thankfully, but we did see a family down there all kitted out with GoPros. Odd thing was we were covered in mud and they were in pristine white t-shirts... There weren't so many drawings or artefacts down there, but it looks like someone's cleaned up all the recent vandalism. All-in-all it was a bit too clean, so footage was samey. Just for the record, all the recently built walls made getting around a pain in the arse.

There's also a bit of footage from the morning after the DP meet and the usual bants. Conrad stumbled in at 6am, covered in anti-climb paint. It got everywhere - the door, the towels, the bed... It transpired later that he'd gone to a club, continued drinking and made his way to the top of a crane.



Ahhhh, great days!


----------



## Conrad

Nice one Jim just loaded that video up, a right laugh that weekend here's to the next one, whenever that will be, for the record the sheets weren't nearly as bad as the door. Brown's then camping was a proper nice way to finish of the weekend!


----------



## SlimJim

Conrad said:


> Nice one Jim just loaded that video up, a right laugh that weekend here's to the next one, whenever that will be, for the record the sheets weren't nearly as bad as the door. Brown's then camping was a proper nice way to finish of the weekend!



Hm well the next UAC reunion with a bit of luck will be in summer  If not Autumn, I expect...if not Christmas lol Long live the lulz.


----------



## HughieD

Don't normally do vids and this one is a _bit_ different. Blow my cover on this. Stick with it...there is an urbex link...honest!


----------



## Sam Haltin

Now that's different, my musical tastes are from the 1960s, 70s, and 80s and normally I would turn my head away from this but I found it well made and a there is a meaning here, I did stick with it to the end.


----------



## SlimJim

*More mooching down my ends.*

Video footage from the power station and Vogelsang ghost town. Some extra bits of concrete thrown in for good measure!


----------



## Rubex

Quality video Slim  it looks an awesome place!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Revisited Tubby's cottage.
Decided to do a video there instead.


----------



## smiler

I enjoyed that Jim, Thanks


----------



## neilansell21

*Are Biggest Explore Yet (Lyndhurst Hotel) Abandoned Explorer*


----------



## krela

Great video Neil, but if you're only going to post a link to a video with no text or history then please post them here. A single link to a video is not a location report.


----------



## Colorado Brother

*Abandoned resort in Poland*

Hello

Exploring abandoned resor in Poland 



thanks for watching


----------



## krela

Colorado Brother said:


> Hello
> 
> Exploring abandoned resor in Poland
> 
> 
> thanks for watching



Kept waiting to see the resort, all I saw was you.


----------



## BoneDust

Colorado Brother said:


> Hello
> 
> Exploring abandoned resor in Poland
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for watching




Nice bum


----------



## SlimJim

It's been over six months since the last mooch vid! I'm on hard times with exploring at the moment thanks to moving abroad, etc. Here's a selection of bits 'n' pieces from the UK and the Continent. Locations in order: Vogelsang, a Polish Chemical Works (footage courtesy of Parkour Pete), a semi-live hospital incident control room, college labs, West Malling AA tower, an old ship on the Oder, a tower block in Berlin and Rangsdorf.


----------



## Rubex

I've been waiting for this. Excellent stuff Slim!!


----------



## smiler

I feckin hate rope ladders ever since I slipped and ended upsides down in a cliff mine at St. Agnes, thing is when that happens everything heads for floor, helmet, torch, last night's supper, never liked em since, rope down every time, you seem to have cracked it though and fair play your climbing skills are better than mine were, Proper Job, Thanks


----------



## SlimJim

*Waking Up on the Grain Tower Battery*


----------



## SlimJim

*LE FIESTANK RALLY 2K17*

My laptop might be down for the count, but I've managed to hijack the missus' and turn a France trip video out 

You can see more of the interior of the Verdun fort we did, including up top in the turrets. Looks as if the place was once upon a time used for private tours and maintained to an extent, but the locals then busted their way in. Probably the sweetest fort in terms of extant features I've ever done. There were a few others like this, but soldiers kept interrupting our mooch attempts. Just a case of bad luck really. 

We did a fair whack of the Oldenburg battery on the way back. It's trashed, on account of being next to/partially in what was the infamous Calais Jungle 'refugee' camp. Luckily the place is deserted and it seems like 90% of the dross have cleared off in Calais now. The site is huge, with tasty concrete everywhere! All my underground footage came out naff though because I didn't take my CN-160 (didn't have space when I flew).



Cheers,

SJ.


----------



## krela

Great stuff SJ. Thanks.


----------



## smiler

Nice One SJ, Thanks


----------



## Rubex

Another excellent video Slim  really enjoyed it!


----------



## UrbandonedTeam

*Bargate Shopping Centre, Southampton - Full History*

This is what I've been working on for the past few weeks so it would be massively appreciated if anyone reading would check it out and perhaps leave me some feedback so I can develop the next one. Take a look 



Thanks for reading


----------



## krela

UrbandonedTeam said:


> This is what I've been working on for the past few weeks so it would be massively appreciated if anyone reading would check it out and perhaps leave me some feedback so I can develop the next one. Take a look



Without wishing to sound harsh, I see little value in a video with no original content, but I'm glad you've credited your sources at least.


----------



## UrbandonedTeam

Thanks for taking a look at least mate! We just wanted to do something different on our channel as well as usual exploration videos, cheers for the feedback


----------



## krela

UrbandonedTeam said:


> Thanks for taking a look at least mate! We just wanted to do something different on our channel as well as usual exploration videos, cheers for the feedback



I like the format, I think that has value, but not with purely other people's content. It feels like you're making something off their backs, even with credit. It really needs to be at least 50% your own content imo.


----------



## Christou1990

*Healey mills train yard*

Seems I posted this in the wrong place last time - Healey mills and dudfleet mill are only a couple of miles apart so created this short cinematic film. No shaky gopro footage I promise 

https://youtu.be/Co3om3FL0nU


----------



## Regsy1981

*abandoned doctors house explored march 2018*

A mock Elizabethan styled Manor House near Doncaster, once owned by a Doctor / psychiatrist? Someone who had a thing for classic cars and hi-fi’s based on the numerous magazines, car parts and beautiful classic cars in the garage. Seems to have been vacated in the early 1990’s and looks to be partly refurbished but certainly nothing happening their recently other than rot and decay.


----------



## Regsy1981

*abandoned farm leeds*

A derelict farmhouse that is currently owned by Leeds University (according to signs on the gate) complete with barns and lots of land. There isn't much documented history regarding the buildings and what they were actually used for (other than living in)


----------



## Regsy1981

*abandoned peat works*

I found this little gem through a friend although there isnt a lot it is still a lovely explore and not rushed its in the middle of nowhere with an open gate.


----------



## Dmc68

*Plas Gwynfryn Mansion*

My latest video, a bit long but I want to get as much in as possible.  Doing a lot of leg work trying to find other places


----------



## KPUrban_

SlimJim said:


> Ahhh a new video thread!
> 
> Here's one of my latest...Tripped an alarm in the old animal testing labs. It trips after I go through the hole. You can hear it until I swiftly dive back from where I came. In hindsight, I probably overreacted a bit but it really startled me! Good times!




I know that place very well. Set it off quite a few times.


----------



## KPUrban_

Most recent upload from my main Urbex series.


----------



## KPUrban_

4 videos are acceptable?


----------



## slwoodhall

*Abandoned Truck Compound*

Hi Guys


I recently came across this abandoned truck compound / workshop, while out on my travels, so I thought I would venture inside for a look around, and shoot a little video... After looking into it, it seems to have been abandoned since around 2009.


----------



## KPUrban_

Not bad that. Weird to see there's little amounts of graffiti on the lorries.


----------



## slwoodhall

Hi Guys,

So here it is again, this place must get at least one visit a week now. But I had to check it out for myself. I thought it would be interesting to visit the place all alone, because of the remoteness. Its still in not bad shape, with no graffiti anywhere yet. Just a few things seem to have been stolen since 2015, like the famous pocket watches. Its still a great place to visit, and walk to across the boggy water logged fields.


----------



## KPUrban_

Another Video.


----------



## 5t3tcv743

Exploration of RAF Newton. Oct 2018


----------



## 5t3tcv743

RAF Brampton Officers Mess Oct 2018


----------



## KPUrban_

Who said you couldn't turn a series of urbex vidoes into a comedic piece of crap!


----------



## MrSovieticus

ExplorerX said:


> RAF Brampton Officers Mess Oct 2018





I can't make out the details from the thumbnail, but aren't those curtains the same as what I found recently in a Scottish mental hospital? Could there be some massive contract for supplying these for public sector?


----------



## 5t3tcv743

MrSovieticus said:


> I can't make out the details from the thumbnail, but aren't those curtains the same as what I found recently in a Scottish mental hospital? Could there be some massive contract for supplying these for public sector?



They do look very similar. The only difference I could spot was the tops of the curtains. maybe they were made by the same supplier?


----------



## 5t3tcv743

New video of RAF Bentwaters November 2018.


----------



## MrSovieticus

My latest video - a tour around the unfinished Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant Unit 5 and Cooling Towers, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## smiler

Interesting but I'd go there for double me pension.


----------



## KPUrban_

A sum up of 2018


----------



## sam1965uk

*Ivy Fram House*

Going back to 2014 when i made this visit but had been on the cards for some time 



Thanks for looking


----------



## UEP-Wales

Hey Sam! Haven't seen this place in years so cheers for sharing the video!

I moved the post to the video thread but maybe next time, pop the photographs up on a report with the history etc. 

Either way, cheers for posting it!


----------



## KPUrban_

Magistrates Court


----------



## D.M.H URBEX

*Abandoned Train Tunnels*

So me and my cousin found these abandoned train tunnels near where we live and we decided to check them out on camera. We don't get to the tunnels until around the 5:30 mark. It was honestly so long and freezing when inside. Take a look for yourself to see what it is like and i'll be sure to give out the location to anyone that wants it.


----------



## khurbanx

Wow nice thread - havent seen this befor but been looking though today - So like most people i film my explores .. this one is my newist one iv uploaded

The name of this house always been a hit or miss tbh ... I know it was Ride manor it no secert place but think it now work being done to it ... Anyways hope you enjoy.


----------



## Sam Haltin

That's nicely done. That place is crying out for a renovation. Seems to have a lot of rooms.


----------



## UrbanX

Climbing RAF Neatishead radar dish: (Quite dark, hence it's only 1 min long)


----------



## khurbanx

Hey guys - So i upload weekly on to youtube . Anything i find intresting... this week upload is abanoned coal mine collery in kent


----------



## beyond_tracks

So, as I said (a while ago ) in my introduction, I used to explore some sites in Thailand.
I wanted to share 3 or 4 places, but as what I do is videos for my YouTube channel, I don't have decent pictures for the kind of text/pictures reports that are the standard here (and anyway, the explanations about the site are in the video description and commentary).
And I stumbled on this thread, which may be a good place to start. Tell me what you think 

Let's start with some unfinished / abandoned hotels in Phuket's jungle. There are a few of them on the island, investments stopped out of lack of funding or legal disputes, that are just left standing as concrete monuments to the vanity of humans' business activities...


----------



## Hopeyouguessmyname

I do few videos, but a friend wanted a photo taking of him doing a little climb. I don't really do heights but as you do I climbed 









Chernobyl crane climbing







youtube.com


----------

